# 113lb catfish story....



## bigbassturd (Mar 25, 2008)

heard a little gas station story today about a guy catching a 113lb flathead out of the tusc near Dover on a whole chicken. Seems a little fictional to me. But ya never know. Anybody else hear this one.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Fictional doesn't even begin to descibe that one.


----------



## Perch-N-Quackers (Jun 26, 2011)

How does one hook a whole chicken??


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

...and thats exactly what it is......a story


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

I heard he caught it on a zebco 33 and the fish was so strong the guy got pulled into the water and bare foot skied across the river!


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Lol. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bigbassturd (Mar 25, 2008)

he also caught a bigfoot


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

That must be the same fish I released last month. It weighed 109# then, but I guess after eating a whole chicken it may have packed on a few pounds. I just didn't want name in the record book. I mean shattering the record by almost 40# would be to much publicity for me to handle.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## CATMAN447 (Jun 12, 2011)

It was actually hooked on a Cornish game hen. Chicken, Ha!!... That's just silly.


----------



## anglerNpurgatory (Jun 17, 2010)

Yep, used my best fightin' rooster for bait. Had a hell of a time gettin' him on the hook. Lol! Someone posted a picture of a "catfish caught from the Ohio River" on facebook the other day. It was supposed to weigh 140# or something. Picture was of two eurotrash guys holding up a wells catfish. Better call the ODNR, they've got a serious invasive species to recon with.


----------



## Ripley (May 10, 2010)

No wonder I can't catch a big flathead... I've been using 20 to 30 pound channel cats for live bait... I guess I should have been using chicken.... hmmmm maybe a big ol whole wild turkey?

was that chicken still with feathers?... if not... were the giblets and neck still left in bag? or did they remove them before casting? .... was there stuffing involved? chestnut, oyster, maybe cornbread?

any tips would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## big events (Jul 19, 2013)

this story might be fictional, but the idea of a 113lb flat head is not! This one was posted on OGF last year i think...


----------



## FlatKat (Jul 20, 2012)

Guess I should ditch the big bluegills I've been using and head to the supermarket asap once the flathead anglers catch on to what they are biting on all the poultry will be cleaned out!


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

big events said:


> this story might be fictional, but the idea of a 113lb flat head is not! This one was posted on OGF last year i think...


99% sure that was proven photo shopped. He also got banned I believe. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BassBoss (Mar 5, 2011)

to heck with the rooster tail, why not the whole rooster!


----------



## big events (Jul 19, 2013)

whodeynati said:


> 99% sure that was proven photo shopped. He also got banned I believe.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


really? pic looked real to me


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

That Cat pic is photoshopped, he was thrown off the site for posting and bragging about it.

It was quite the ordeal last year...............Some bad blood came up over that as well

Glad its done


----------



## big events (Jul 19, 2013)

Perch said:


> That Cat pic is photoshopped, he was thrown off the site for posting and bragging about it.
> 
> It was quite the ordeal last year...............Some bad blood came up over that as well
> 
> Glad its done


wow did he ever admit it was photo shopped...can you point out why everyone thinks it is?


----------



## CATMAN447 (Jun 12, 2011)

He had previously posted a picture of himself holding the EXACT same fish, only it was about 100lbs. lighter.


----------



## big events (Jul 19, 2013)

CATMAN447 said:


> He had previously posted a picture of himself holding the EXACT same fish, only it was about 100lbs. lighter.


haha so he was standing in the exact same position and just cropped in a bigger cat?


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

big events said:


> haha so he was standing in the exact same position and just cropped in a bigger cat?


i believe so, he doesn't look buff enough to hold a fish that big up that high with keeping his back that straight haha


----------



## big events (Jul 19, 2013)

is the fish atleast real and not edited (enlarged, photoshopped itself, etc)?


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

The fish was real it weighed 15-20lbs though.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## big events (Jul 19, 2013)

whodeynati said:


> The fish was real it weighed 15-20lbs though.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


the fish in the picture?! i am assuming he got this flat head off another site, that fish weighs 100 lbs easily


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

Seriously as previously stated that fish weighed 15-20#. He then enlarged it to make it look gigantic. He posted the same picture twice. Once with the real fish, then later with the photo you supplied. Just give it a rest already please.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

big events said:


> the fish in the picture?! i am assuming he got this flat head off another site, that fish weighs 100 lbs easily


I remember that whole fiasco last year..it was photo shopped...whodeynati is not pullin yer leg man


----------



## big events (Jul 19, 2013)

no way the fish in that picture was enlarged...its too crisp and clear...i will buy that he took a larger fish from a different site and photo shopped him in....i believe you whodey, i just think he took a completely different catfish picture, cropped it, and added it to his picture...the cat in that picture looks too crisp and clean to be enlarged....i feel like it would be pixelated and grainy if you enlarged a 15-20# catfish to 100 lbs....just my opinion, no need to get frustrated.

sorry to hijack this thread, i was duped lol


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Perch-N-Quackers said:


> How does one hook a whole chicken??


Haven't you ever watched swamp people? You just use one of them gator hooks

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

big events said:


> no way the fish in that picture was enlarged...its too crisp and clear...i will buy that he took a larger fish from a different site and photo shopped him in....i believe you whodey, i just think he took a completely different catfish picture, cropped it, and added it to his picture...the cat in that picture looks too crisp and clean to be enlarged....i feel like it would be pixelated and grainy if you enlarged a 15-20# catfish to 100 lbs....just my opinion, no need to get frustrated.
> 
> sorry to hijack this thread, i was duped lol


Big events..its all good man..if you can, dig back and find that original thread on here about that fish...


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

As for some flathead storys (keyword there) had someone tell me about a guy who caught a flathead at clearfork that was so big that with its head up by the cab of his ford ranger it hung clear out passed the tailgate atleast foot if not more and had to over 100lbs the way it brought the shocks down....... ..I figure the guy must be driving a power wheel?...my guess this was a story about a 22lbs flat that over timez of retelling gained a pound or two at a time and has now became legend size at 100+ whatever you said give it five years it might just be a 243# flat caught on a racoon 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## CATMAN447 (Jun 12, 2011)

9Left said:


> Big events..its all good man..if you can, dig back and find that original thread on here about that fish...


If it will help you on your quest, he went by the name of "toledoray. "


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

BigEvents here ya go. I have searched this site for the previous thread with no luck. However I found the pictures on a different site. Enjoy! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## big events (Jul 19, 2013)

i stand corrected! nice find


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

Not to mention that he said he used a 28" channel catfish tied off to a tree for bait. Hilarious. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

I forgot that bait part..lol 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## big events (Jul 19, 2013)

i remember the bait part haha


----------



## bigbassturd (Mar 25, 2008)

this turned out way funnier than i imagined


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

big events said:


> no way the fish in that picture was enlarged...its too crisp and clear...i will buy that he took a larger fish from a different site and photo shopped him in....i believe you whodey, i just think he took a completely different catfish picture, cropped it, and added it to his picture...the cat in that picture looks too crisp and clean to be enlarged....i feel like it would be pixelated and grainy if you enlarged a 15-20# catfish to 100 lbs....just my opinion, no need to get frustrated.
> 
> sorry to hijack this thread, i was duped lol


lol, you're not hijacking the thread. I think that guy's name was Toledo Ray. I do remember when he first started on the site, it was about the same time as me and he asked for flattie advice for about 3 weeks and then low and behold and his membership status was changed to "Da King". For some reason I remember that because it just seemed ironically arrogant to me. But then he posted that picture and claimed he caught it on a 25# channel cat lol. It was quite the story.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Matulemj said:


> Not to mention that he said he used a 28" channel catfish tied off to a tree for bait. Hilarious.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Ah, that was it, 28" not 25#, although either is ridiculous lol. I forgot he said he tied off to a tree haha.


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

I wish the original thread was still in the archives.. I some how missed the toledo fiasco the first time around but it sure has gave me a chuckle or two hearing about it now.. anyone ever ask how he caught the 25# channel? Was it on a 15# channel that he caught on a 8# channel which was caught on a 4# channel that he landed on a 2# channel thay was caught with a baby channel .. like on those little toys where the one inside is just a little bit smaller haha

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishNerd (Apr 22, 2013)

I do Photoshop for a living (seriously, I'm at work right now and Photoshop is open on my other monitor...shhh don't tell the boss ;-) and it's a pretty good job but if you're good you can always tell. The shadows are wrong, the colors are off a little. And yes, no guy that size could lift a 100+ lb flathead like that. Plus, a fish that big would be shaped differently. It's too skinny.

My mom sent me the pic of the "monster Ohio River catfish" a while back. I knew it was a Wels the instant I saw it (anyone else watch every re-run of River Monsters?).

A lot of people will claim a fish weighs 60-80lbs when in reality it's only half that. I know a lot of the fish I have caught weighed a lot less than I initially thought until I got them on my scale. My fishing buddy insisted that a hybrid striper he caught a few months back had to weigh at least 50% more than what the scale showed, and I believed him. I tested the scale later and it was dead accurate. Your brain will lie to you, and so will fishermen.

I take every story of a catfish over 30lbs with a pinch of salt unless pics and a scale prove it.


----------



## Slyfly76 (Mar 9, 2013)

When I caught this fish I thought he was much larger than he actually was, it's easy to get caught up in the excitement and over estimate. I think we've all done it a time or two


----------

